# "Historical building" means good building everytime?



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

How can you justify demolition of historic buildings with People's living condition? If you care about people move them to other places in the city. Why demolish whole neighborhood of historical buildings? These two things are not related little bit! Well that's what the government tells you and you believe it. If you use your logic you'll see the nonsense!
The aim is simply to make the place more attractive to investors, nothing is here about People!


----------

